# Nelly Furtado 1x



## Gwen (3 Sep. 2008)




----------



## Tokko (3 Sep. 2008)

Schöner Einblick.

:thx: für Nelly.


----------



## motionmacho (25 März 2011)

Nelly beautiful !


----------



## Punisher (25 März 2011)

Danke für Nelly


----------



## ultronico_splinder (25 März 2011)

awesome


----------



## jrrobby (24 Okt. 2012)

danke! sehr sehr schick!


----------



## King (9 Nov. 2012)

danke i like it


----------



## kevin prince (25 Dez. 2012)

granate:thumbup:


----------

